# New life for plain ol' shower curtain



## Cresindo (May 17, 2007)

DH laughed when he first saw my shower curtain creation but I've had more compliments on it than I can count!










I got the net from the local marina net dump and after washing it in the wash cycle, added lures, a float and starfish to jazz it up. 
The rest of the bathroom is in a sea theme to match. 



















Oh, and as far as practicality goes, the curtain is fully functional. Everything has stayed in place!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I love it! That is sooo cool!

 RedTartan


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks great to me, too. What do husbands know about decoration anyway?


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

I think you are very talented. I really like it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my gosh! I see what i can do with the net and starfish and stuff that I brought back from Florida several years ago. I can do the same thing and put it in the second bathroom(that doesn't have a sliding door) of my new house .( new old house)? I could go for this! Thanks.
Georgia.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I love it too! Great job!


----------



## Cresindo (May 17, 2007)

Thanks, everyone! 

Wisconsin Ann, I totally agree!

Newfieannie, I'm glad I've inspired you a little. 

CJ, I love your blog page!


----------

